# Analyst Says Nokia's MeeGo is "the Biggest Joke In the Tech Industry Right Now"



## pauldmps (Feb 3, 2011)

Source:Analyst Says Nokia's MeeGo is "the Biggest Joke In the Tech Industry Right Now")



> Normally we don't care much for analyst-talk, but in the case of Adnaan Ahmad's disparaging open letter to Nokia it's worth taking a look—if only for the advice he dishes out about adopting Windows Phone 7.
> 
> The Berenberg Bank analyst Adnaan Ahmad recommends Nokia should strike up an exclusive deal with Microsoft, where they would:
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

MeeGo is boss. Anyone who has used Maemo knows the potential. Whoever wrote this article is perhaps the biggest joke.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think the person wrote about the capabilities of the OS. The problem is that Meego had been announced about one year ago & we haven't still even a leaked, teaser video. It feels like project has been abandoned.

Talking about the capabilities of the OS, no mobile OS is 100% complete without apps. When Meego will be out, it will suffer the low number of apps like Bada & WP7 is suffering now. And while the number of apps for WP7 would increase in the near future, most developers won't be interested to rewrite the apps for every specific OS,especially if it is used by only one vendor.  Also remember that WP7, Bada & WebOS too are in line for attracting developers' attention.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 3, 2011)

CES Vegas had a dual core tablet running it. Saw it in show called Gadget Guru

forgot the brand(damn)

NDTV Profit channel.

as far as I saw, it had a home screen where we could scroll infinite length with various multi tasking running as gadgets and expands on clicking it.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I don't think the person wrote about the capabilities of the OS. The problem is that Meego had been announced about one year ago & we haven't still even a leaked, teaser video. It feels like project has been abandoned.
> 
> Talking about the capabilities of the OS, no mobile OS is 100% complete without apps. When Meego will be out, it will suffer the low number of apps like Bada & WP7 is suffering now. And while the number of apps for WP7 would increase in the near future, most developers won't be interested to rewrite the apps for every specific OS,especially if it is used by only one vendor.  Also remember that WP7, Bada & WebOS too are in line for attracting developers' attention.


Well, MeeGo is Linux. Android is not Linux. It runs X and a package manager which Android doesn't. It also supports standard C++ libraries which Android doesn't. It'd support Qt and also GTK+. Porting applications to MeeGo would be easier/easy. In a nutshell, the true mobile "Linux" OS.


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2011)

call meego a joke after it is released...it is still in development...should i call chromeos a joke then? was announce before meego.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

lol. asking Nokia to ditch MeeGo for half baked WP7 IS the biggest joke in tech industry. This is what happens when banking analysts tries to understand technology. He should stick to counting peanuts.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

ico said:


> Well, MeeGo is Linux. Android is not Linux. It runs X and a package manager which Android doesn't. It also supports standard C++ libraries which Android doesn't. It'd support Qt and also GTK+. Porting applications to MeeGo would be easier/easy. In a nutshell, the true mobile "Linux" OS.



*Android is also based on Linux*, in practice is developed as a fork by Google, who carries with most of its development. The Dalvik application framework is a Java based implementation also detached from the Java community. The key parts of the Android stack are basically used in Android alone. This isolation has been useful for Android in the short term, but in practice it pushes ODMs and application developers out of the broader Linux and free desktop currents, requiring skills and development specific to Android.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Android is also based on Linux,* in practice is developed as a fork by Google, who carries with most of its development.


but it isn't Linux.  Linux-based. It is not like what we run on our systems. I highlighted the differences above.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ But still its going to take a lot to dethrone android. It has lot of 3rd party support and apart from nokia, nobody's gonna go for meego(i may be wrong here).

Even i'os has a unix based kernel.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 4, 2011)

But one thing we could not forget.android is in the hand of Google. so of new creativities will be possible like wednesday's introduction of cloud based android market..that can easily install app through just click without connecting or syncing wired/wireless..
so android is on top and meego will be gone to downside..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

All of you forget the main part.It does matter if your car have a powerful engine but unfortunately the tires of your car will be burn at top speed.For example Bugaati veyron top speed is 254 Mph and 26 gallon fuel tank after 12 minutes the fuel tank goes empty and after 15 minutes  tires will start to disintegrate.The thing is iphone is successful because of his application and support also marketing, all other phone have good screen and cpu and gpu in comparison to iphone but also apple introduce new concept  of using a phone to a customer and no one can say no this is not a good phone.Its like toy and full entrainment package and also guys see that "There is app for that".Thank you for your patience to reading it and sorry for example.I thing i clear my point and it is correct  i hope so.


----------



## Cybersurfer (Feb 4, 2011)

I have to say the biggest joke is this so called analyst who calls MeeGo a proprietary high end solution and then tells them to jump ship to the least capable proprietary OS. How clueless are these analysts saying that Nokia should / will move to Android/WP7? Such a move makes no sense and brings them no value and undermines all the efforts they have been doing all these years with Maemo/MeeGo and Qt. Those people who think that Nokia will simply dump MeeGo without even releasing a single device is cracking some serious sh*t.

What Nokia has to do is deliver top notch devices with good user experience and more importantly up their marketing efforts. Nokia doesn't even properly advertise the capabilities of their devices when other manufacturers glorify what they can and slaps a cheeky names for them. The problem with Symbian is not the OS but the public perception about it which was pushed for by the US media. They can't let that happen to MeeGo.

BTW there was a post on Qt Labs earlier this week saying that they are temporarily closing the MeeGo themed branch of Qt Quick components citing that they can't make certain pieces of the final user experience public. So we will get to see something about Nokia's MeeGo UX on Feb 13 in Barcelona whether they announce devices or not. Rumours say that first mass market MeeGo device from Nokia will be a candybar.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like to say only one thing to Mr. Adnaan Ahmad, that if he'd be smarter, he would have been in a better place.

Anyways, maybe he was frustrated by waiting for MeeGo's release and so couldn't hold his emotions anymore and lost his mind.

Will MeeGo be a joke or a game-turner, only time will tell. But I fully agree with NIGHTMARE too who has beautifully explained that it is not the OS only which give any player the lead but the marketing, hardware and various other factors too. And various handsets launched by Nokia in past couple of years were way behind competition in terms of hardware.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2011)

@gagan007 I read a case study of Nokia during my dissertation.When Nokia launch handset in India that was a earlier stage, the sale was a not good or you can say up to mark,so Nokia survey team done some research & what they find in India people needs louder sound and battery backup.In that time the sound was not sufficient for India people because due to heavy tariff sound and also they want show they have mobile in there pocket,obviously show off and if ask any street walker "Bhaiya Nokia ka battery backup kaisa hai" i think you know answer.Then Nokia launch Nokia 3315  model which was big hit and come with good battery backup plus strong signal reception.

The thing what normal customer and potential customer wants and you are able to made that product or not.However that thing most powerful but for normal user are not able to use it so its useless or if manufacturing for  specific group of people then may be it will useful.Same as PS2 CPU use for gaming purpose in console but if any want it can be used in launching a rocket.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 4, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @gagan007 I read a case study of Nokia during my dissertation.When Nokia launch handset in India that was a earlier stage, the sale was a not good or you can say up to mark,so Nokia survey team done some research & what they find in India people needs louder sound and battery backup.In that time the sound was not sufficient for India people because due to heavy tariff sound and also they want show they have mobile in there pocket,obviously show off and if ask any street walker "Bhaiya Nokia ka battery backup kaisa hai" i think you know answer.Then Nokia launch Nokia 3315  model which was big hit and come with good battery backup plus strong signal reception.
> 
> The thing what normal customer and potential customer wants and you are able to made that product or not.However that thing most powerful but for normal user are not able to use it so its useless or if manufacturing for  specific group of people then may be it will useful.Same as PS2 CPU use for gaming purpose in console but if any want it can be used in launching a rocket.



I couldn't understand a single thing here. If you are on English learning phase, can you please post the same in hindi so that it makes sense. No offense meant but I really want to understand your point here. 

what do you mean by heavy tariff sound, how can one do a showoff if their mobile is in their pocket. And the second para is like French, German, spanish and Italian put in a mixer.


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 4, 2011)

ico said:


> MeeGo is boss. Anyone who has used Maemo knows the potential. Whoever wrote this article is perhaps the biggest joke.



Thats what I think boss!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I couldn't understand a single thing here. If you are on English learning phase, can you please post the same in hindi so that it makes sense. No offense meant but I really want to understand your point here.
> 
> what do you mean by heavy tariff sound, how can one do a showoff if their mobile is in their pocket. And the second para is like French, German, spanish and Italian put in a mixer.



First I say sorry for my bad English,I will start taking English classes but unfortunately where I am living that place full-fill with  English people and also English is belong to here.My French is not good but i am sure if i written something in French here you will take time to figure out which language is this.

The thing is when you are in traffic its to noisy over there,so if the mobile phone ringer is  not efficient to produce such louder sound,i think its hard to hear the mobile phone ring-tone if the environment is too noisy and about show-off thing its means that time mobile phones are new and rare if some holding in their hand, so other people look at him and also that time if the mobile phone rings so suddenly most of people look at you because that time device was a new,expensive and limited.So if some have mobile phone he/she really wants show their phone to others because its extraordinary thing that time and they want some one call him. 

And about second paragraph I try say:"A company have to made that type product which full-filled  the customer needs and wants".If any company manufacturing a product and its really powerful but for normal user can't use that product in his daily life which he want and that why he purchases that product or product is very powerful but unfortunately customer is not satisfied because he can't use his full power or customer don't want that type of  powerful product or that product have some limitation like he perform on in particular situation or platform.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 5, 2011)

We haven't seen Meego yet. No previews, teasers, leaked pictures, videos or even documnets. So it is useless to argue about its capabilities at the moment. And as everything seems happening, I'm pretty much sure that it will take about 5-6 months more to get launched.



Now imagine Meego is launched.



> June, 2011
> 
> Most smartphones are running Android 2.3 Gingerbread or iOS 4.3 while Meego 1.0 is launched. Meego has an awesome UI & great usability. It however lacks apps. & is currently available on only two Nokia devices. Nokia is working on user feedbacks to iron out the minor quirks in the OS. Meego 1.2 which will be available next year will be updated on the user's recommendations. App. availability at the OVI store remains a major problem. Nokia's Symbian devices are hardly being sold.
> 
> The number of Android handsets as well as apps are breaking records & so is iOS apps with the new iPad2 selling like hot-cakes. Google is working hard to bring out Android 2.4 Ice-cream Sandwich which will have some major UI improvements & better app. support. It is expected to be ready for testing before September this year.





From this fictitious news article, I want to point out the following:

1. Meego is late. I won't believe that version 1 of the OS is going to be the perfect. It will still require user inputs to figure out the problems & then proper updating to reach to perfection. Google has shown this to us by continuosly updating Android & its other services (including Chrome which was updated just yesterday). 

2. Meego will be crowding the Mobile OS pool. App developers who are already woking on WP7, Bada & WebOs will have to port thier apps for Meego. With only one hardware manufacturer, low number of devices & Meego's market share being small, they'll not be much interested.


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> We haven't seen Meego yet. No previews, teasers, leaked pictures, videos or even documnets. So it is useless to argue about its capabilities at the moment.


Handset | MeeGo - N900 users are trying it out. 

Releases | MeeGo

[youtube]QqeeQd-YNL0[/youtube]



thetechfreak said:


> hope Nokia delivers.





thetechfreak said:


> ^ nice , to the point post.





thetechfreak said:


> go Meego!


are you posting for the sake of post count? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?do=finduser&u=57860

Consider this a warning.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 5, 2011)

^^ So does the n900 run Meego ?

Latest development :
Microsoft and Nokia to Announce Partnership Next Week > News on Mobile Phones Mobile > Tech2.com India


----------



## ico (Feb 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ So does the n900 run Meego ?


yea, you can flash it on N900.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 5, 2011)

100% working with all features a phone should have ?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> 100% working with all features a phone should have ?



Nope,still buggy.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 5, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ So does the n900 run Meego ?
> 
> Latest development :
> Microsoft and Nokia to Announce Partnership Next Week > News on Mobile Phones Mobile > Tech2.com India



it runs. it's very slow. it's very buggy. It's useless right now.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 6, 2011)

Nokia and MS alliances confirmed in New York Times 
update: windows phone 7 on nokia devices


----------



## hasankamal (Feb 8, 2011)

CES Vegas had a dual core tablet running it. Saw it in show called Gadget Guru


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is the latest development:

Nokia CEO Stephen Elop rallies troops in brutally honest 'burning platform' memo? (update: it's real!) -- Engadget

New Nokia CEO, Stephen Elop writes a memo to their employees about the wrong decisions they've taken before.



> Hello there,
> 
> There is a pertinent story about a man who was working on an oil platform in the North Sea. He woke up one night from a loud explosion, which suddenly set his entire oil platform on fire. In mere moments, he was surrounded by flames. Through the smoke and heat, he barely made his way out of the chaos to the platform's edge. When he looked down over the edge, all he could see were the dark, cold, foreboding Atlantic waters.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks a ton pauldmps for sharing this memo from Nokia CEO. It tell us that nothing is inevitable in this world. And as we all know it, it is not hard to reach the top, but to remain on the top.

It is nice to know that Nokia has realized it...because it is not too late..it will never be too late. Nokia turned fortunes of Motorola once which no one could have guessed from a small Finland company. Apple with its innovation changed the whole smaprtphone scenario which was not expected from a Mac/ipod producing company and then Android...needs no introduction.

With innovation, Nokia can still strike...people always want change...a better one. If Nokia or any other company, for that matter, is ready to provide that, people will accept it whole heartedly.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

I always quote the example of Samsung. They too are developing their own OS - Bada. But while they're waiting for the platform to catch up, they're selling Android phones.

Nokia too cloud have temporarily adopted Android & later switched to Meego when it is ready. But they decided to suffer profit drops instead.

Adopting Android now will make Nokia a laughing stock in the tech community so there is no other way than to adopt WP7. Still I believe its too late now. 

They should've adopted Android two years ago & ditch it at the end of 2011 when Meego gets ready.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 9, 2011)

well in business world, being a laughing stock does not matter AFAIK. and if the people at helm in Nokia think that way then they received what they deserve. there could be many reasons behind why they are not adopting Android. whatever happens in those board meetings related to strategy, deals and plans often remain unknown to employees and press.We can just wait and watch...so according to Engadget article, Friday meeting could bring out some news on next steps


----------



## lywyre (Feb 9, 2011)

*Nokia CEO brutally honest: Nokia is a 'burning platform'*



> We too, are standing on a "burning platform," and we must decide how we are going to change our behaviour.
> 
> Over the past few months, I've shared with you what I've heard from our shareholders, operators, developers, suppliers and from you. Today, I'm going to share what I've learned and what I have come to believe.
> 
> ...



What could be the plunge that Nokia is taking on Feb 11?

a) Go Win7 - 'cause CEO Stephen Elop is ex-M$ and has contacts with M$
b) better, Go Android - You know why
c) even better: WebOS - Nokia is a good in hardware and WebOS could easily be complimented and vice-versa.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Nokia CEO brutally honest: Nokia is a 'burning platform'*

a) Probably this is going to happen
b) Let’s Remember These Wise Words | Gizmodo Australia
c) Web OS is proprietary Os under the control of HP. So almost impossible.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Nokia CEO brutally honest: Nokia is a 'burning platform'*

what's with M*$* dude...grow up 

BTW pauldmps already posted this in this thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1331526-post33.html


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Nokia CEO brutally honest: Nokia is a 'burning platform'*

I was just wondering what will be the impact to  Nokia shares due to this kind of statements by a CEO !!!


----------



## lywyre (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Nokia CEO brutally honest: Nokia is a 'burning platform'*



gagan007 said:


> what's with M*$* dude...grow up
> 
> BTW pauldmps already posted this in this thread:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1331526-post33.html



Err. My fault. I did search first, but guess not good enough. In which, I guess this thread be closed or be merged with.


----------



## ico (Feb 9, 2011)

*Threads merged.*


----------



## noob (Feb 9, 2011)

that Author is not joke....read this


> HELSINKI: Nokia has ended development of its first smartphone using its new MeeGo operating system before it was ever launched, two industry sources close to the company said.
> 
> A spokesman for Nokia declined to comment. The yet unproven MeeGo software platform, seen as a key weapon in Nokia's battle against Apple and Google in the high end smartphone market, was created early last year from the merger of Nokia and Intel's Linux-based platforms Maemo and Moblin.
> 
> ...



Nokia CEO's letter to employees - The Times of India


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 9, 2011)

I got the news too. Some insider from Nokia has confirmed that Nokia N9 has been killed.

*www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/nokia-kills-n9-00-its-first-meego-handset/

Let's wait and watch for future developments.

Whoa! What a day it was:

New news is still incoming:

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/02/02-09-11gundotra-1297264611.jpg

Google's Vic Gundotra on Nokia: 'Two turkeys do not make an Eagle' (updated) -- Engadget


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:


> that Author is not joke....read this



I'd still wait for a confirmed news from Nokia. I refuse to believe that two large organizations such as Nokia and Intel will merge their separate programs and to start a platform (Meego) only to scrap it later (off course this is only and only about N9 being scraped). Maybe it was a prototype..maybe it was not..there is no proof that those leaked pics belong to N9...it was all just a speculation!


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Only N9 has been killed. It doesn't mean that the Meego has been terminated. However, the series of news that came yesterday makes it a speculation. 

Now the question are :

If Nokia adopts WP7 now & later Meego gets ready, what will happen in such situation ?
Are they adopting WP7 temporarily or they're going after multi-os strategy like HTC ?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ Only N9 has been killed. It doesn't mean that the Meego has been terminated. However, the series of news that came yesterday makes it a speculation.
> 
> Now the question are :
> 
> ...



Maybe,

Business series -> WP7
Tablets -> MeeGo
Mainstream phones -> Symbian s^3 and higher
lowend and budget phones -> S60/S40


----------



## lywyre (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ But what about WebOS. Nokia hardware is good enough for WebOS and Nokia's identity can remain intact. HP will only be the other maker of WebOS devices


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 11, 2011)

@ lywyre

It is not about OSes but about the whole ecosystem that Nokia is considering. Perhaps that's why they did not consider Android. Shipping handsets with Android will lead to users downloading apps from the Android market directly benefiting Google. 

Same goes for HP. Also it is not known that if HP allows WebOS to be used on non-HP devices.

Adopting WP7 will also cause users to download from Windows Market but Nokia might share revenue with Microsoft or also sell apps through their OVI store. That is what we will find out tomorrow.

Things are turning out funnier day by day. First the turkey tweet & now this gizmodo article:

*betacache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/02/xlarge_nokiamesssy.jpg



> *Nokia’s Unfortunate Sauna Addiction*
> 
> Brian Barrett — Okay, so maybe it's kind of funny that the BBC has called out Nokia for the struggling mobile company's crippling sauna addiction. That doesn't mean it's not a legitimate concern! Because when your company's this far down in the dumps, it might not be the right time to install a steam room in your Zimbabwe office.
> 
> ...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 13, 2011)

*Intel kept in the dark over Nokia’s MeeGo plans; operators reject first device*

Intel kept in the dark over Nokia’s MeeGo plans; operators reject first device.



> Prior to the public announcement on Friday, Intel was kept in the dark with regards to Nokia’s plans to relegate MeeGo to a glorified R&D project, sources with knowledge of the situation tell TechCrunch Europe.
> 
> The U.S. chip maker, it appears, was caught off guard as were many media outlets and analysts – this publication aside – with the news that Nokia has forged a long term partnership with Microsoft that will see the handset maker adopt Windows Phone as its primary smartphone platform. Intel, which along with Nokia is developing the MeeGo operating system, is said to be extremely concerned now that Nokia will inevitably reduce its engineering commitment, which it desperately needs, and where this leaves plans to get its Atom chip into smartphones and other mobile devices.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's another news from Gizmodo: 

Source: Gizmodo, the Gadget Guide

*betacache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2011/02/xlarge_stephenelopnokiaceo.jpg



> *Why Didn’t Nokia Use Android? Because That Would Be Giving Up*
> By now, you know that Nokia decided to side with Microsoft and Windows Phone 7 instead of Google and Android. Why didn't they want Android? Because Nokia felt that that would be going down without a fight.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

